# A good pair of dog/puppy clippers/groomers?



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Heya everyone!

I'm wondering what clippers would be good for grooming my CC Powderpuff?
I'd prefer ones that don't make allot of noise etc but still do a great job. Maybe cordless too?

Don't worry folks... I won't be attempting to groom him just yet, untill I've actually learnt how to groom him safely etc.

I'd especially like to learn how to shave his face and neck properly to a show standard (even though I won't be showing him). 
I've watched lots of videos on youtube but I think I'm going to try and ask a proffesional to show me. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Much love,
Cassia


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

No suggestions but just wanted to say I'm interested too - I've had a go at doing her head with scissors but would like some clippers to be able to do the whole lot and save on grooming fees!


----------



## juliakerle (Jun 5, 2011)

hello
i'm a professional dog groomer and ive been grooming for 8 years and currently own a toy poodle which im hoping to use for creative copmertitions,
anywho i defently think going for a grooming trainning day is the right thing todo we do trinning days for £150 a day so you get a rough idea of how much it will cost.
do you want clippers just for your crested face? if thats the case an thats all you want todo i would reccormend not you wasteing your money on expencive proffessional clippers, the pet ones you get from petshops, argos etc are great for shaving faces and also poodle feet they have a lever to adgust the blade lenghs id throw the comb attachments away they are useless.
as for noise there not to bad with time and patence your pup will get used to the process. confedence is the key i wouldnt want you putting a clipper to my face if your being apprehensive about it.

hope this helps and good luck xx


----------



## juliakerle (Jun 5, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> No suggestions but just wanted to say I'm interested too - I've had a go at doing her head with scissors but would like some clippers to be able to do the whole lot and save on grooming fees!


is this for the wesy? yet again go for a grooming trainning day, it's not as easy as you may first think. id advise going for the trainning day they should have a few diffrent clippers they use, talk to them,try some out and find out which one is best for you. i wouldnt advise using pet clippers on trimming body coat as they are not strong enough to cut through westys thick coat effectivly.

hope this helps too xx


----------

